# Turnips and radishes?



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have some pigs as well as some ground not being used. I was thinking of planting turnips and radishes in it for pig feed. The thing i worry about is changing the flavor of the meat. I could feed it while they were young or as a supplement. Let me know if any of yall have any ideas or experiences


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I feed my pigs all that plus mater, weeds, corn stalks ,anything from the garden realy. Oh and the flavorful meat is just wonderful.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Beef11 said:


> I have some pigs as well as some ground not being used. I was thinking of planting turnips and radishes in it for pig feed. The thing i worry about is changing the flavor of the meat. I could feed it while they were young or as a supplement. Let me know if any of yall have any ideas or experiences


If you want good flavor. Kill them quick, bleed them well!!!!!!!!!!, Keep awful off the meat, Chill them quick, Cut them into freezer size without warming, Freeze at 0F or less for 10 days.

Don't OVER COOK. It really kills the flavor of home grown pork.

If you follow these steps you will have the finest pork you have ever eaten.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

We like planting purpletop turnips along with a cereal grain. The cereal grain will jump up quick, eliminate weed competition. The turnips will come in underneath. We usually plant at rate of 8 pounds per acre turnips and 2 bushel acre of cereal grains.
Once livestock figure it out, they will dig or pull up the turnip tubers and bulbs, and chow down. They will even harvest them out of semi-frozen ground.
For best results plant 75-90 days before you wish to have livestock harvest them.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The turnips will be fine. I don't know about radishes, my pigs this year won't touch radish greens.


----------

